# pelvic dyssynergia or nonrelaxing puborectalis?



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

is pelvic floor dyssynergia the same as non relaxing puborectalis?. even though i dont get constipated often my stool is hard to pass,but is soft and very thin. after reading a post about pelvic dyssynergia i did a research on the interenet and found many things about nonrelaxing puborectalis muscle. the website is www.muschealth.com/ddc/dise/pubor.htm, i started to relax my pelvic diaphragm, so that means that instead of pushing with your whole abdomen as if you were coughing you just push slightly without straining with the lower abdomen. if you strain and push wih your entire abdomen your external anal sphincter closes so you cant get the stool out because you get a reflex that protects you from being incontinent. your body wont know your are trying to push stool out. the reflex you are causing, its more like when you are coughing, so you body has a reflex to protect you from letting out stool. so far i've had two thin bms but amazingly i was able to have them without straining, i can actually feel my anal sphincter relaxing. if everything goes well, i wont have to have any tests like manometry or others. i hope i finally have found the reason why i strain so much. hope this helps others who are also straining wiht soft bms. or those who have "forgotten" how to push currectly. this happened to me after years of constipation before it turned into mostly thin, soft bms. hope this helps.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for the information. Could you tell me if you hae done any biofeedback to help you with this problem? I start mine next Wednesday and I really hope it helps. Thanks, jody


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I will check this out. We have another post on this a few posts down. You might want to have a look.


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

jodys i have not been diagnosed with the condition. but i think i had it because after i started to push the right way, i have been able to go without straining. so far twice. if i keep going without straining for the next few days, then ill be sure that' what i had. otherwise, ill go to the doctor for the straining. i had constipation for many years, so i guess i just started to overstrain which in turn helps you even less. so i forgot how to push correctly in a sense. right now i m mostly ibsd, but c ocassionally. i have never had biofeedback since i've never been diagnosed. if you have any more questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Can you explain how to push the right way. I looked at he website link, but I'm not exactly sure what to do. Please explain, it would be REALLY helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

faith, that link has expired. could you publish a new one?


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

nicole i dont know the exact way to push either. i know that instead of bearing down with your whole stomach, you should only push down with your lower abdomen. to tell you the truth, i tried it a few times and it worked but i went this morning and it didnt work so well the first time. a had a bm and then i had to wait 10 minutes then go back and the second time it worked. the bm was soft and thin. i think i dont know how to relax my pelvic floor and my external anal sphincter event though i havent been diagnosed. i have an appointment on oct28. im sure ill get an anorectal manometry or some other test like that. im really nervous about my first appointment. you guys helped me to realize i probably have this problem because i read your post on pelvic floor dyssenergia, and it was the symptoms i had. can you tell me how your tests were like? the website on non relaxing puborectalis is http://www.muschealth.com/ddc/dise/pubor.htm unlike you i have a lot of feeling in my rectum and i usually get an incomplete feeling of evacuation.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Faith...I just had a manometry. It showed decreased sensation (I think mine was 30?) and high pressure.I have more specific results written down somewhere. I'll have to find them. I was diagnosed with dyssenergia thouugh (anismus).


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

thanks nicole. i think i have the same problem. it has gotten to a point that i actually have to press on my perineum, that's the area between the vagina and anus. so basically i press just above the anal opening. sorry to be so graphic i just want to help other people,and let them now that i also have their problem. im sure some other people out there have to do this but dont talk about it. if anyone has to do this can you please share your experiences with me? im going to the doctor next tuesday, i hope i havent done any damage to my pelvic floor muscles or my rectum


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Faith, what does the pressing do? I've never tried it. Does it help?


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

nicole the pressing helps to get the stool out. i strain and when i feel that there is something still in there, i press and bear down at the same time. this way all the stool comes out. however, i wouldn't recommend anyone to do this. i dont know if im damaging my rectum or my pelvic floor. i know it helps, so i do it otherwise all the stool wont come out. i still dont know what kind of problem i have. im going to the doctor tommorrow. maybe a have a rectocele, instead of pelvic floor dyssenergia. in any case i'll let you know what the doctor tells me tommorrow.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi Faith, ACTUALLY.... there is a name for pressing on the perinium. It is called "splinting" and Dr.s will sometimes tell you to do this if you have perineal descent. It is one way to get the stool out. I know a lot of people on another site who have to do this all the time. We do what we have to do right? let me know how your dr. apt goes tomorrow. Jody


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

thank you jody. can you tell me what other site you found this info at?. i would like to know more about this. thank you. you know im a little nervous about tommorrow. i hope whatever i have can be fixed.


----------

